# garage growroom



## lowtoker

The garage is detached from the house but the electric is tied into the house. So the power supply to the garage sux bad. Its reall hard to build a truck and grow buds at the same time. I am getting the garage put on its own. My question is.... When I get the garage put on its own meter should I leave the growroom on the house? split it up? or put it all on the garage?


----------



## headband

i would split it, if its only a small hps it would be fine, but if you have a major op growin in that g-roge, the meter man will think smothing funny about the abnormally high numbers for a garage. IDK explain how you can split it? for a 400 you could run an extension cord from the house under ground threw some pvc pipe in the ground.to the garage. but that would be fine plugged in to the new meter, not to much draw... hope this helps


----------



## lowtoker

there is already power to the garage. and no its small right now i am just running 3 4ft flo's but then you got your heat and your fan and now a humidifer. and i am gonna run a 400 w for flowing. so when i say split i mean to put some of the stuff on the new electric and leave some on the old.


----------



## headband

I would just use the new, I like new things and i dont think you would have a problem using just a little extra power in the garage for the 400hps, fans and humidifier(how many watts?). it will be fine


----------



## sweetnug

Unattached building are not that good of an idea to use.  Especially if you have separate electric, but if thats your only option then don't EVER run an extension cord.  You will lose power for every foot of an extension cord.  The closer the power is to the lights the more power.  If it is not insulated that may be useful, if you are in a cold climate the temp. will fluctuate during the dark cycle a lot.  Heaters are an option but they cab potentially pull a lot.  Do you have more than 1 circuit in the garage????


----------



## lowtoker

my garage is heated and cooled and insulated. the way it is ran now is thick wire from a breaker in the house to the garage. i need to get it on its own box so i can run my furnace and ac anyway and i need to be able to run a 220 welder. i just recently had the idea to grow out there. and i am growing right now and i think it is going good. the only prob i am haveing right now is humidity. but just through the humidifier in there today.


----------



## lowtoker

i have a sectioned off area that is all inclosed inside the garage. a closet. that is also insulated


----------



## smokybear

You could always get your own breaker box in the garage. I helped my grandpa run electric straight from the box on the telephone pole to the breaker box in his new garage. It was pretty simple if you know anything about electrical wiring and such. I would be VERY careful, though. I would probably hire an electrician or if you know anyone that is an electrician help you do the wiring to the pole. Lots of power there and a slip-up could turn out badly. Just my two cents. I hope you get it worked out. Keep us posted. Take care my friend.


----------



## THCPezDispenser

lowtoker said:
			
		

> the only prob i am haveing right now is humidity. but just through the humidifier in there today.


 
What is your humidity reading?


----------



## lowtoker

now i am at 40 was around 30


----------



## Cook_

humidty has no role in making good ganja the rule is the dryer the air the better


----------



## lyfr

im with smokey on the-becareful-get an electrician if you aint-stuff.out here in cali we got houses burnin up every other week.every time i hear "fire" on the news i look to see how many plants they had....and thats usually it.if your already getting new power for the groge ,plan accordingly and use the new circuit/s...i barely noticed a change in my bill from a 400w.JMO


----------



## sweetnug

40 or 30% humidity is great.  You should almost never have to run a dehumidifier in a non commercial grow, a little more heat or air movement will curb that.


----------



## headband

sweetnug said:
			
		

> don't EVER run an extension cord. You will lose power for every foot of an extension cord.





			
				headband said:
			
		

> I would just use the new, I like new things and i dont think you would have a problem using just a little extra power in the garage for the 400hps, fans and humidifier(how many watts?). it will be fine


 I said dont run it, if your not using a lot of power. So you dont use a power strips either sour nug? so the stock cord to your hps loose's power too? I had not one problem using an extension cord to power my 400hps, but then again, was it putting out 400, i have no way of measuring. So what do you do if the outlet to to far away for the stock cord to plug into???????


----------



## dankbud420

hey man what size braker do u got feedin ur garuage? 40-50-60-100 amps look in ur panel and see if u have a 200 amp panel which u should probley have. if so its easy to get more power to ur gurage. if ur gunna do a small grow u can use a 50 amp circet whish will be plenty. just rember to try to get everything 220 or 240 less amps used so u can have more stuff runnin. and ps im an licensed electrician so if u need any ideas id be more than happy to help


----------



## lowtoker

hey thanks for the help. im just not sure what you saying. if i post a pic of my box will that help you to help me?


----------



## dankbud420

ya for sure


----------



## lowtoker

i figured it out its only a 30 amp. should i get a bigger breaker?


----------



## dankbud420

no thats plenty. a frien of min has two 4x4x8 rooms one with a 600w hps in one. and 4 65w=500w compact fluorescent flood lights and 2 300w compact fluorescent. with fans and exhaust the wroks. does ur gurage have a sub panel ?


----------



## sweetnug

I would wire an outlet closer with a gfci.  Thats the best way to get fully direct power.  Its so easy to wire a 30 or 50 amp. breaker that extension cords are never needed.  I know you can use them, its just a little dangerous.  I don't use power strips for the lights, that power is straight from the box.


----------



## IRISH

i would go ahead with new meter to garage, since your a do it yourselfer autorepair, welding ,etc., i imagine your running alot of power out there as it is, so with the little watts you would be running with a grow, i dont think it would make that much of a difference in the bill. just my 2-cents.


----------



## dankbud420

a new meter on the gurage is exspensive if the gurage has a sub panel u can a. upgrade the wire to hold more amps. or just use what u got and try to make it work


----------

